# Texas Boys Outdoors Summer Slam Tournam



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Gonna be a great time for a great cause! Will post info on the Texas Boys Outdoors website and Facebook pages. Can email [email protected] with any questions.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Easy Registration! Click Here
https://adobeformscentral.com/?f=SQcTmA4wa2rBwM0nehUClg


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

3 Weeks Away! 15% of every paid entry is going to help Haydens Heroes and the Rheumatoid Arthritis Foundation so come have a greata time and support a great cause!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Less than 2 wks away folks. Looking forward to seeing you again. Be safe out there and remember to ''Take a Kid Fishin' ''. Ed, Coastal Bend Weigh Team,since 1999


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks Ed, gonna be a great time!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Rules are now on website, here is a quick link.

http://texasboysoutdoors.com/Texas_Boys_Tournament_.html


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

It's tournament week! Can register online or in person at Meet n Greet Fri night. We'll also give away some gear Fri as well!


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Where is the meet and greet going to be on Friday night and what time?


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

7-9 at West End Marina


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

Registered and Ready to go..lookin forward to it


----------

